# Moving to Aberdeen from Houston, TX



## akwohlg (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife and I, along with our 6 month old baby and 2 dogs, will be relocating to Aberdeen in April/May 2008 from Houston. We were hoping to "leverage some key learnings" of the folks in this forum who have already gone through much of what we have ahead of us. Any tips or pointers you might have would be most helpful.
Also, we were interested in looking into a home exchange or house swap...anyone know of a good site to look for or place an ad for such an arrangement?


----------



## h&vwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and two kids are looking to relocate from Houston to Aberdeen in q4 2010. Did you guys make the move? Can you offer any advice? We're considering Westhills area based on recommendations from co-workers.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

h&vwood said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and two kids are looking to relocate from Houston to Aberdeen in q4 2010. Did you guys make the move? Can you offer any advice? We're considering Westhills area based on recommendations from co-workers.
> 
> ...


You may want to look into AWA Aberdeen Website - Home - it's an American women's group in Aberdeen, and part of the FAWCO network of women's clubs. These clubs often publish books about moving to and getting to know the area, and they can be a handy resource once you get there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## h&vwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Bev, thats what we're looking for.


----------



## ewe1975 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi H&Vwood,

Did you make the move to Aberdeen? We are most likely going to be moving to Aberdeen from Dallas in April...

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## h&vwood (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Elaine,

Congrats on the move. Best advice so far, bring rotel and velveeta! 

What area(s) are you looking to move to? We are in Westhill which is outside of Aberdeen 10-15 minutes. There is a little more convenience here similar to the States...two grocery stores similar to HEB, a Costco, subway, several take aways, etc. It was very nice to have the stores nearby when the snow storms hit. All the homes here are stand alone instead of flats and typically have nice size yards if that is important to you.

If you select a home before you move, go ahead and order cable to be installed. Most Expat's agree it takes about 6 weeks to get cable/internet connected. You might consider a slingbox for programming back home.

Do you have children if so, what age? If they are school age, you might schedule a visit to the ISA. 

Hope this helps, all the best.
Howard







ewe1975 said:


> Hi H&Vwood,
> 
> Did you make the move to Aberdeen? We are most likely going to be moving to Aberdeen from Dallas in April...
> 
> ...


----------

